# Lame after shots



## Matster (Apr 9, 2011)

New to the site and am really surprised I haven't found this site sooner.

I have a Golden Retriever, Chloe, she just turned 8 years old in March. I just had her to the vet yesterday for her annual check up and shots. The shots were Bronchicine and Vanguard 5. They also took blood to do checks for other known senior ailments.

She has never had any reaction before from these shots, but this morning she is lame in her left hind leg.

Was wondering if this is normal or should I take her back to the vet?


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I would definitely be giving them a call. Hope she is ok!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

You should call your Vet to let them know. I could be that she's having a reaction from the shot or it might be something else. 

My Ike is 4 and just recently had his booster shot and for the first time had a site reaction. He had a noticeable lump at the injection site and a slight limp. The limp went away in a day but the lump took about 5 days to disappear. I called my Vet to inform them of his reaction and to have it placed in his records. 

I hope your girl feels better soon.


----------



## Matster (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for the responses everyone, I have made an appointment for 9:30am to have it checked out.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi there, and welcome to the forum! Are you in Brampton, ON? My parents live there and we actually have a few members from there 

I am sorry that Chloe has had a negative reaction to her vaccination. This might be controversial, but for dogs over 6, I would really question the need for 5-way vaccines anymore. If she has had yearly boosters throughout her life, she likely has all the immunity to those diseases already present. If you are nervous about distemper and parvo, in the future, you could also do a titer test which measures their antibody levels. It is fairly cheap test - I think about $80 in Canada ... but really saves subjecting them to further vaccination. Especially now that she has had a reaction.

I know rabies is required by law - so there is really no way to get around that.

I am glad you're going to contact the vet to let them know about this reaction. To guard my dog against any adverse reaction to vaccines, I always provide the homeopathic remedy thuja (sometimes spelled thuga) They are little pellets that you buy at the health food store. They're often found somewhere on the counter in small tubular vials. I usually buy the 30c potency (or 6c for puppies.) I take a few pellets, being careful NOT to touch them and put them into her cheek pouch (I use the lid to adminster them.) I give this daily for the first week after vaccination. And then once a week for a month after vaccination.

My vet told me about this remedy, and I have also read quite a bit about it in the more naturally oriented literature. It is supposed to help the immune system recover from the assault of a vaccine.

In the meantime, a vet visit is a great idea just to check on Chloe. I really hope she feels better soon.

As someone else said, the location of where they put the needle can often be sore for a few days. It is very common to have irritation at the injection site.

Best wishes - and please know, what I offered concerning titers and thuja is all personal choice. It just gives you another potential option 

All the best - Kim


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Matster*

Matster

Praying Chloe is o.k.-please let us know!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Please let us know how Chloe is doing and what your vet says. There's a lot of caring here. 

Lucy


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Glad you're taking her in. Please let us know how she is.


----------



## Matster (Apr 9, 2011)

Thank you one and all for your prays and concern. The vet gave her the once over on Saturday and found nothing that would be causing her lameness. She gave her a shot of Metacam (anti-inflammatory) and within two hours she was no longer limping at all. They sent us home with the oral version of the med and I have given it to her with her food in the morning.

She seems to be her happy go luck self and for that I am so grateful. We will see how she is once we have completed the med and she is no longer getting it. It is always worrisome when they are not feeling well but more so when they have been very healthy for 8 years (other then her poopy princess incidents).

Again thanks everyone.

Matt


----------



## Matster (Apr 9, 2011)

Katie and Paddy's Mum said:


> Hi there, and welcome to the forum! Are you in Brampton, ON? My parents live there and we actually have a few members from there
> 
> I am sorry that Chloe has had a negative reaction to her vaccination. This might be controversial, but for dogs over 6, I would really question the need for 5-way vaccines anymore. If she has had yearly boosters throughout her life, she likely has all the immunity to those diseases already present. If you are nervous about distemper and parvo, in the future, you could also do a titer test which measures their antibody levels. It is fairly cheap test - I think about $80 in Canada ... but really saves subjecting them to further vaccination. Especially now that she has had a reaction.
> 
> ...


Hi Kim,

Yes, we are in Brampton ON.

Thanks for the info, I will ask about having a titers done the next time I am into the vets office. They did make a note of this reaction incident in her medical records.

She is such an amazing dog, we would do anything for her to make sure she stays as healthy and happy as possible.

Matt


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Matster*

Matster

So happy for you that Chloe is better!!


----------

